# Newer sting ray value



## Lloyd (Aug 4, 2019)

Just received this bike,any value ,appreciate any info


----------



## phantom (Aug 4, 2019)

Around here that's at tops a $10 yard sale item.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Yep even brand new in the box those things go begging. The cheapest chrome I’ve ever seen


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 4, 2019)

There’s a seller on eBay who makes and sells a kit to put one of the Chinese two stroke motors in there. 

If you like it, enjoy it for what it is. But no collector interest in those.


----------



## spoker (Aug 4, 2019)

if you find a 3 speed one in the box they sell pretty,very few 3 speeds


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Its a great project bike for customizing.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep even brand new in the box those things go begging. The cheapest chrome I’ve ever seen



Yep. Good old chinese chrome. I got one of these for my grandson a number of years ago and the guy just gave me the bike. He couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Lloyd said:


> Just received this bike,any value ,appreciate any info
> 
> View attachment 1041302
> 
> View attachment 1041303



I know the 24x20" versions are worth more than these junior bikes. I do have a N.O.S.rear tire for one of these. Good luck. Razin.


----------

